# Bast*rd Council Tax!!!!



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Mines just gone up 4.6%

How do you rate yours? :evil:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Mine's ridiculous...

Â£140 a month, for (I think) 10 months of the year - so its about Â£1400 a year, and thats with a single person discount!

Fuckers!!


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Should of stuck with the poll tax :?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

Over 2K where we live


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

L7 said:


> Over 2K where we live


I think I should only pay 50% not 75% - that's unfair!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Mine's ridiculous...
> 
> Â£140 a month, for (I think) 10 months of the year - so its about Â£1400 a year, and thats with a single person discount!
> 
> Fuckers!!


What is the value of your house?


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Same boat as you Jampott.

75% seems high when everyone else in the street has between 1 and 4 more people in the same fucking size house. How is that fair?

What? SHould I have a Lodger to pay my council tax bill and cover the heating? NO!! its like those bastard Car sharing lanes!

I seriously think they should just have toll lanes payable in advance for those that want to pay a little extra to get where they are going. then even the great unwashed will have eased congestion. Seems so flippin obvious that it will never see light of day in the house.

So who's going to be tuning in for the budget this afternoon?

Loz


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

saint said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Mine's ridiculous...
> ...


Its based on the value of your house in 1995 or something stupid like that though isn't it? :?

I'm more interested in what percentage increase people have been subject to, and if its in line with their annual pay rise or indeed the RPI and RPIX?

be interesting to see just how fucked we are?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> I seriously think they should just have toll lanes payable in advance for those that want to pay a little extra to get where they are going. then even the great unwashed will have eased congestion. Seems so flippin obvious that it will never see light of day in the house.
> 
> So who's going to be tuning in for the budget this afternoon?
> 
> Loz


Sounds like a type of congestion charge.....how novel.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Loz180 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


I threw away the "increase" letter, so can't remember how much it has gone up by...

I'm in Band F, btw...


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> Its based on the value of your house in 1995 or something stupid like that though isn't it? :?


Try 1st April 1991 

Properties in Wales have been re-valued and re-banded to effect the council tax as of 1st April 2005, this happens in England on 1st April 2007.

See the 'revaluation' links on:
http://www.voa.gov.uk/council_tax/index.htm


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Ours has just gone up by ONLY 3.6% this year IIRC, although it's been raised by over 15% in recent years

The local Lib Dems are accusing the local Tory councillors of artificially trying to keep the increase low this year - can't imagine why :roll: :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Band F here for me is Â£2k pa. 5% increase over last year.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

saint said:


> Band F here for me is Â£2k pa. 5% increase over last year.


My house was derelict in 1991.....  Still Â£1700 a year. Haven't been informed what the increase will be yet but probably around 3.5% if the last few years are anything to judge by.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Mines gone up 3.6% and I'm only in it about 8 weeks of the year [smiley=furious3.gif] Yet the fuckers who buy up most of the properties and use them as holiday homes are only paying 50%.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> Mines gone up 3.6% and I'm only in it about 8 weeks of the year [smiley=furious3.gif] Yet the fuckers who buy up most of the properties and use them as holiday homes are only paying 50%.


Does that mean you work out of the country? Does that mean you don't actually pay full tax?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

As a permanent residence, you have to pay full whack (with/without single person discount) regardless of how many days a year you stay in it...

I think he lives "on base"...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Mine has gone up 4%

Amazing how this is the smallest rise since 1997. Is there rumoured to be an election?

Since 1995 when we moved into our house our council tax has just about doubled (Â£530 a year to Â£1045 now)


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

saint said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Mines gone up 3.6% and I'm only in it about 8 weeks of the year [smiley=furious3.gif] Yet the fuckers who buy up most of the properties and use them as holiday homes are only paying 50%.
> ...


No mate, I'm in the Army and based in London, my house is in the Lakes.
We get 6 weeks leave a year plus the odd weekend when I'm not on duty,so it works out that I'm at home, on average 8 weeks a year. I still pay full council tax 'cos my name is on the mortgage and I also have to make a "contribution" for living in London.
Whoever dreamt that little doozy up needs a fucking good hiding.

Oh yeah......and if we were married, I could claim loads from the Army, petrol etc etc, but as we're not, I can't claim a bean. The military doesn't recognise common law relationships.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> As a permanent residence, you have to pay full whack (with/without single person discount) regardless of how many days a year you stay in it...
> 
> I think he lives "on base"...


I was refering to PAYE as opposed to the CT - and the effects of paying CT over reduced PAYE etc etc


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

So what of new houses then? What if I buy a new build. What was that worth in 1991??

I bet when they do this revaluation they don't say, "Sorry chaps, we've been raping you for years! Here some of your hard earned back in your sky rocket. Sorry for the fuckup, our fault entirely."

I bet its more like, "You jammy fuckers have been getting by paying fuck all, time we doubled your taxes and kept things looking like low inflation, rise in living standards... What?? Shut up! not interested you your oppinion!"

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

So who was impressed by the budget then?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Mine's Â£2,111 and to cap it all Â£425 of it goes to Ken's looneys at the GLA. I live in a village about 100 yards from Hertfordshire so I don't expect much major investment from Ken down here :-(


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Last year it was circa Â£2200, but this year it is Â£1945! I dont fully understand how though but I am paying it & saying nothing.

That is also Band F.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

We are in band H. Â£93.74 to pay more. Guess I'll have to cut back on the food shop by around Â£7 per month


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Â£1,125 here.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Loz180 said:


> So what of new houses then? What if I buy a new build. What was that worth in 1991??


They try and work out what it 'would' have been worth, like they did with our new build about 18 months ago.

We disagreed with the initial valuation, so we appealed and got our banding take down from F to E.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> Loz180 said:
> 
> 
> > So what of new houses then? What if I buy a new build. What was that worth in 1991??
> ...


Hmmm that must have been what happened with our place. As I said, ours was derelict in 1991 and we're in band G. Last time I looked we definitely didn't live in a stately home!


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Hmmm that must have been what happened with our place. As I said, ours was derelict in 1991 and we're in band G. Last time I looked we definitely didn't live in a stately home!


Me Either but I had some carpet fitted this morning and now my house is in a right state!

Off topic I know, but they are coming back next thursday to do it all over again.... er, shoes off this time lads, yeah? :wink:


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Increase quite small for me 2.8% IIRC. So paying approx Â£1500 per month - which I thought was a lot. Seeing that people are paying over 2k - ouch!

Damian


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

snaxo said:


> Increase quite small for me 2.8% IIRC. So paying approx Â£1500 per month - which I thought was a lot. Seeing that people are paying over 2k - ouch!
> 
> Damian


Â£1500 per month? You mean per year. :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Surrey prices for you V :wink:


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Ours is just over Â£1500, a 4.9% increase on last year.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Mine hasn't come yet. Should I be worried that a huge increase is on the way? I am already paying about 1500 a year.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Band F - 1713.49 here - 2.9 > 5% increases of which the Fire Brigade was the highest.

Well I suppose they are building a nice new Fire Station and have to pay for the pay rises too.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> Band F - 1713.49 here - 2.9 > 5% increases of which the Fire Brigade was the highest.
> 
> Well I suppose they are building a nice new Fire Station and have to pay for the pay rises too.


Living with someone that spent ten years of her life in the Fire Brigade, I can honestly say that they are worth every penny and more.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

WTF... mines gone up 14% :x

how come you guys have it so low! Â£150 to Â£173 per month!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Wak said:


> WTF... mines gone up 14% :x
> 
> how come you guys have it so low! Â£150 to Â£173 per month!


Cos yous in Aiee! Wes Lundun! Booyakasha! Right?


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

South Somerset 3.8% Biggest increase was Avon & Somerset Police 5%


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

North of Â£2k bla bla however oldest kid goes to School this year - payback time!

Oh and must start some more fires... :twisted:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

BreTT said:


> Living with someone that spent ten years of her life in the Fire Brigade, I can honestly say that they are worth every penny and more.


No doubt. Plenty of time off to do yer washing & ironing :wink:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Â£156 a month for me... and I live in a flat!!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Living with someone that spent ten years of her life in the Fire Brigade, I can honestly say that they are worth every penny and more.
> ...


No - she worked in the Occupational Health Unit that put the guys back together after they suffered injuries etc at work. Still doing my own washing and ironing unfortunately. :?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Â£600 or thereabouts. Band F I think.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Â£156 a month for me... and I live in a flat!!!


    

Where is this flat? Is it one of the penthouse flats one can buy in London? :wink: That is so expensive.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

head_ed said:


> Â£156 a month for me... and I live in a flat!!!


You should get your pikey flatmate to pay half


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> Â£600 or thereabouts. Band F I think.


Monthly?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > Â£600 or thereabouts. Band F I think.
> ...


Nah yearly. Didn't we discuss this last year? And the year before?

*edit* Yup. Here's last year's thread. Mostly the same people moaning about it, and a pointless rant from me. Good to see somethings don't change

One from nov 2003. Another classic yet forgetful moan from yours truly.

And here's the one from pretty much 2 years ago. Deja vu or whit?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Phil...it is a TT forum (flame room) tradition. :wink:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Phil...it is a TT forum (flame room) tradition. :wink:


Apparently.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Can we expect you to remind us of the previous threads next year? :wink:

Mines gone up by around 3%. Â£1600 for a band F.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mines gone up by 5%.

Can't wait for the local candidates to start knocking on the door, Iâ€™m going to give them a right mouthful. Robbing barstewards.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

mine would be over a grand but they still think im at uni so its freee..

sssssssshhhhhhhhhh 

you aint seen me, roight


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Dr_Parmar said:


> mine would be over a grand but they still think im at uni so its freee..
> 
> sssssssshhhhhhhhhh
> 
> you aint seen me, roight


Funny!!

Council tax is just one of the reasons I would leave this country in a blink of an eye if a job came up in the USA/Canada/Australia/New Zealand that I would be eligable for....

WOuld love to move to the states. its a shame its easy to get into this country but a right c*nt to get out! :evil:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Loz180 said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > mine would be over a grand but they still think im at uni so its freee..
> ...


maybe it so easy to get in coz we all want back out! labour.............


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I can see a patern in the prices.

A band E property has council tax around Â£1500 (mine as well as my bill arrived today). A band E can be between Â£1700 and Â£2200.

The increase this year was only 3% which was the lowest since the last few years. I guess it is because we have elections soon. Next year it will go up 15% again. :twisted:


----------

